# Halloween work?



## pumpkin923 (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone here incorporate their love of Halloween into their work?  I'd love to one day, own a halloween store, similar to the setup of halloweentown store in california.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Well year round I make up ideas and props for the next Halloween, but I am also a special effects makeup artist, so I like to incorporate what I love about Halloween and haunts into my makeup.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

I wish I could! Work in a stuffy office, very little room for celebration of Halloween. A friend of mine works with Southwest Airlines. I went to Austin to visit in October and went to SW Headquarters. OMG do they do it up for Halloween. Contests, decorations etc. and everyear the President of SWA dresses up. You can see it on the SWA site.


----------



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

I know what you mean. I would love to find a special f/x group to work for. That way I could learn and experiment with new things for my haunt


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Wouldn't that be an ideal situation to incorporate halloween in your work everyday!! I would definately be up for a job like that !!


----------

